

Ask HN: Is the noidea app the same? - plamb

Is it just me or is the noidea app the same as the regular app?
======
pg
It's a proper subset of the questions, although the wording had to be changed
in a few.

~~~
plamb
hmm i wonder if something is wrong with my cache or browser... I'm pretty sure
when I click through it's the exact same app. Will post solution if I figure
it out.

~~~
pg
If you've already started a normal application, that's what you'll see if you
use the noidea link. I decided it would alarm people if I made using the
noidea link convert an existing with-idea application.

